# general Zod actor found for superman



## billc (Apr 11, 2011)

http://movies.yahoo.com/news/movies.reuters.com/michael-shannon-play-villain-superman-movie-reuters


----------



## Omar B (Apr 11, 2011)

Yup.  It's now been confiormed after rumors from outside the production.  Can't say I'm excited about the prospect of seeing Zod again, it's like getting Lex again, seen it before.  Shoulda gone with Parasite, Metallo, Mogul, etc.

One other odd bit that comes out of this is that we have the confirmation of the title "Man Of Steel" which was the proposed title of Singer's sequel to SR.  I like the idea of a MOS movie, but so close after singer's proposes MOS is weird.

http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansites/VoicesFromKrypton/news/?a=34985


----------

